# Midas



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

Well today was my first time doing a waterchange wiht my new midas. It's a pure female midas from rapps that is roughly 7" long. Well after having my hand and python in the tank the midas tweaked. Went right for my hand. Had to have my friend use a net to keep it at bay Was jumping out of th water trying to get my hand Such a fun fish.









Mark


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

yes a very interactive fish, you will definatly have fun with this one :smile:


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Damn man, you got yourself a live one there!









My Midas is relatively tame for the most part, but my FH will attack me once in a while when I put my hand in there. He goes nuts tho when I put a net in there. He just bites the hell out of it.

Congrats on your new Midas. Sounds like a great one to me. :smile:


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

cool congrats!!!! do you have a pick i don;t no what they look like?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

That sounds great, what is it like with other fish?
and how big is it?


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

She is about 7" long, and I don't keep her with anything else. I can already tell I'd be wasting my time trying to to keep anything wiht her.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)




----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

did it manage to bite you? I like hearing about fish bites 

as for the rest of you spamming







ers, heres ur







ing pic, courtesy of pack


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

this pic was taken by the guy that I bought it off of. It has changed a lil since then.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Looking good, who did you buy that from look familiar?


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> Looking good, who did you buy that from look familiar?


 Jeff Rapps. :smile:


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

thank-you


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

Reckoning is correct, the fish is from Rapps. I didn't personally buy it from rapps but a member of another board did. He bought the midas at 5" and sold it to me at 7" due to the fact that it was becoming too aggressive









Mark


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nice fish


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

hahahha, p45, I remember that asian dude from that movie "big trouble in little china" with Kurt Russell
















Mark


----------

